# Drink supplement DURING workout



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2011)

I think we've pretty much covered pre-workout and post-workout supplements.

I'm sure most drink just plain water during their workout but I've seen guys carry a big jug of container filled with... something? Gatorade? Vitamin Water?

What do you guys drink *during* your workout?


----------



## ryansm (Jan 23, 2011)

I have used IBCAA's in the past with a noticeable increase in recovery, now I use MAP in the same fashion.


----------



## Hench (Jan 23, 2011)

Diluted protein shake, forget the name of the guy who recommends it. 

Built was the one who pointed it out to me so maybe she'll be kind enough to post up a link.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 23, 2011)

My intraworkout drink I am currently out of and awaiting a new shipment, but it is Vitaberry and IBCAA. For now, I have been using Maximum Absorbed Protein [MAP], which provides 10g of PeptoPro per serving.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 23, 2011)

Water.  Branch chains on heavier/higher volume days.


----------



## MDR (Jan 23, 2011)

Some believe that drinking a simple carb assists performance, but I think it only applies during long bouts of exercise.  Anything under two hours, and the simple carbs after with Protein is fine.


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 23, 2011)

I sip on a speed stack thruout my workout and when I'm done I just drink water then. ​


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jan 23, 2011)

I use 2 scoops of protein, a scoop of waxy maize, and a scoop or 2 of BCAAs.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 24, 2011)

Size-On made by Gaspari Nutrition is an excellent supplement.  It is designed on it's cover to be an intra-workout supp.  However, if you do some research on this product, it is an awesome post-workout drink for workouts under about 2 hrs.  Has good carbs and a heavy dose (5g) of Leucine.   I take this, along with some Amino Acid Caps right after working out.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 24, 2011)

Water


----------



## Rodja (Jan 24, 2011)

Water for lower volume/intensity days.  When I have a longer session or a conditioning session immediately after, I mix 1 scoop of MAP with 10g iBCAA in about 24 oz of water and sip throughout.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 24, 2011)

water


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to drink Fast Twitch during a workout. Now it's just water.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 24, 2011)

I use 14 grams of bulk BCAA/ L-Glutamine mixture mixed with 32 oz of whatever flavor sugar free coolaid is in the fridge.


----------



## Cpt Awesome (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been using "size on" for a bit now. It's pretty great stuff but a little pricy, been thinking about just using diluted protein with BCAAs and see how that works out.


----------



## Rosie Chee Scott (Jan 26, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I think we've pretty much covered pre-workout and post-workout supplements.
> 
> I'm sure most drink just plain water during their workout but I've seen guys carry a big jug of container filled with... something? Gatorade? Vitamin Water?
> 
> What do you guys drink *during* your workout?



Just water.

~Rosie~


----------

